# Ozone 8 Vintage Tape vs VTM



## Leandro Marcos (Jan 15, 2018)

has Izotope nailed it with the vintage tape? I've never worked with a real tape machine, but I wonder if it's just a saturation fx rather than the real feeling that Slate Digital has achieved with VTM.

thanks


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 15, 2018)

For the "real feeling" i'd recommend u-he's Satin. That's really deep.
Slate has the best marketing, i guess.
Ozone's vintage tape is a bit more basic, that sometimes works really good inside of the Ozone chain. 
For the full experience, Satin is hard to beat.


----------



## Dietz (Jan 15, 2018)

Another big fan of "Satin" here! 

... although CraneSong's trusty old "Phoenix" is still hard to beat when it comes to ease-of-use and tonal efficiency.

Slate has the best marketing, I guess.


----------



## Leandro Marcos (Jan 16, 2018)

I've read many posts from engineers that have worked with real tape machines, and they all mentioned VTM as the closest to reality. I don't think that was simply good marketing, unless those guys were paid to say such things, which I doubt.
I guess it deserves a separate thread. Here I go...


----------



## Dietz (Jan 16, 2018)

Great to hear that I seem to strike people as too young for real tape machines ...


----------



## Leandro Marcos (Jan 17, 2018)

@Living Fossil made me realize that opening another thread for "engineers that worked with tape" was a bit disrespectful to the people that kindly put their grain of sand in this thread. It was never my intention to be disrespectful. If anyone felt offended, please accept my most sincere apologies.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 17, 2018)

UAD Studer & Ampex


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2018)

Same, + Satin.

on the lower end try TB Reelbuss and Airwindows TOTAPE5



Patrick de Caumette said:


> UAD Studer & Ampex


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2018)

You can hit the "Report" link at the bottom of your post and ask the mods to merge both your threads.



Leandro Marcos said:


> @Living Fossil made me realize that opening another thread for "engineers that worked with tape" was a bit disrespectful to the people that kindly put their grain of sand in this thread. It was never my intention to be disrespectful. If anyone felt offended, please accept my most sincere apologies.


----------

